# Temporary pacemaker (33210), then permanent



## espressoguy (Jan 7, 2015)

I have been told that a temporary pacemaker is not billable if a permanent pacemaker is implanted within 72 hours. Other than a thread here from 2010 I cannot find anything to indicate this is the case. On Dr. Z's website, someone asked about this a few months ago and he said there was no problem billing the temporary as long as it wasn't done on the same day.

Obviously, I am more inclined to believe Dr. Z than some unknown poster on an internet forum, but did this used to be the case? If so, when was it changed? More importantly, can someone provide a link to back up their assertions.

Thanks


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Jan 8, 2015)

According to NCCI edits, the initial pacemaker insertion should be coded primary with the -59 modifier attached to the 33208 (if billing on the same claim form). If not billing on the same claim form, there is no indication that it is non-billable together. I have had several that I have billed and none came back as denied when placed on the same claim form.

I hope this helps


----------

